# cobia anyone?



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've heard about the cobia moving into the area and was wondering about how land them. Some say to use a gaff, but what if it isn't a legal size? How about a club to knock the crap out of them? On a kayak, it seems an impossible task to get an accurate measurement without killing the fish. I'll be headed to a local hotspot this weekend for some cobia fishing and would appreciate all/any advice on what I should have with me to land this amazing fish. Local commercial buddy of mine told me where to go and I need some advice on what to have in case that glorious chance arises! Thanks!


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Hand gaff and a well-timed blow with a ball peen hammer. The hammer concentrates all the force in a small area and gets the fight out of them quicker. FishMilitia (forum sponsor) has done this at Hatteras a couple of years back in his kayak. I tested the hammer last year on a surf-caught Cobia and the first blow made it do the shimmy.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

A Hawaiian gaff.If you need to see one or want to know if it works check out 30milesout.com Ty has been using one for a while.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I love it when they do the shimmy LOl! The Cobia is my bucket list fish from the beach for sure!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Tough fish at the boat- you never want a green one horsed in-


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

The ball-peen works wonders..one shot and their done-- no matter how green or big they are.

It looks like they got hit by a 4-10 shotgun


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! Ball peen seems the way to go! But what if the fish isn't big enough to keep? Then you kill it and release the dead fish back to the brine?


----------

